# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  How to Drill a Straight Hole in a Tin Sheet

## liberal



----------

mwmkravchenko (Nov 3, 2021)

----------


## Fast.Eddie

I've always just used a step drill (Unibit).

----------

KustomsbyKent (Nov 1, 2021)

----------


## mdhatter3

Second hole isnt quite straight. Could be size of the drill makes a difference. Ive seen this before. Nice idea.

----------


## mklotz

I'm not sure what "neat" and "straight" mean in this context but the larger 15 mm hole is distinctly trilobal, not circular.

Use of a step drill, as suggested, is definitely preferable. Not only will you get a circular hole, but it will be much easier to place it precisely; precision locating on wood is an oxymoron.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Nov 3, 2021)

----------


## liberal

I just needed to use wood blocks from a denser wood.

----------


## mwmkravchenko

You can precisely locate in wood, it takes a pilot hole. Through another piece of wood. Do it rather regularly up to 6 inch diameter when I use large hole saws.

This is a method that works, and not all required hole sizes are available on step drills. I have quite a few of those to :Smile:

----------

liberal (Nov 3, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks liberal! We've added your Sheetmetal Drilling Method to our Drilling and Drill Presses category,
as well as to your builder page: liberal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Sheetmetal Drilling Method
 by liberal

tags:
sheetmetal, drilling

----------

